# Has anyone tryed the mishimoto oil cooler kit from ecs?



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

hey just lookin around for a new oil pan a found this http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/View_All/ES1892558/ looks like a very good buy, has anyone tried it.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

looks kind of small ya think 11/5


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

did you race your tt? The stock system is more than adequate for street driving even with huge turbos. Looks like a nice kit though if you need it.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

poopie said:


> did you race your tt? The stock system is more than adequate for street driving even with huge turbos. Looks like a nice kit though if you need it.


yes i do race my TT hard, always fighting heat in the humid summers,i already have the R32 mishimoto Radiator an im doing a full A/C delete with the rad, want to make the car super efficient running, saving up for water/meth inj as well


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That oil cooler kit is an ebay special that ECS is selling for double the price. I have installed an ebay kit just like this into my friends RSX, but I have never done another oil cooler kit so I cannot comment on the quality. It worked and didn't leak- how well it worked compared to others I'm not sure.

What other work do you have done to your car?

Also just remember that the stock oil cooler is just a heat exchanger between coolant and oil. The stock turbocharger also does the same thing - so you won't be separating the systems until you go to an oil cooled only turbo.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

can some one show me the stock oil cooler and were its at/im still hazy on the subject


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> That oil cooler kit is an ebay special that ECS is selling for double the price. I have installed an ebay kit just like this into my friends RSX, but I have never done another oil cooler kit so I cannot comment on the quality. It worked and didn't leak- how well it worked compared to others I'm not sure.
> 
> What other work do you have done to your car?
> 
> Also just remember that the stock oil cooler is just a heat exchanger between coolant and oil. The stock turbocharger also does the same thing - so you won't be separating the systems until you go to an oil cooled only turbo.


^ what do u mean i the last paragraph, explain in detail-pics always help


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Ko4TiTy said:


> can some one show me the stock oil cooler and were its at/im still hazy on the subject


Its the square thing that your oil filter screws into. If you look, there are also coolant lines that go to it.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

My question is would this work as a haldex oil cooler? Any one hooked one up?


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> My question is would this work as a haldex oil cooler? Any one hooked one up?


thats a good question idk man- it sound like it could in theory


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

theres a mod in the quattro/syncro forum his name is yellowslc that has done the coolers not alot of info on it tho. maybe you can pm him or post up in that forum. i searched and searched and thats all the info i could find.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

And why do we think the fluid needs cooling?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i don't i was just trying to find him an answer lol. i'm pretty bored. :laugh:


----------

